# NEW Aquarium reality show. NOT Tanked



## Mystery snail (Mar 26, 2010)

http://www.livingcolor.com/about-us/fish-tank-kings

It will be on National Geo..."Fish Tank Kings" Read the link above. Seems these guys know a little more then the TANKED crew, and deal with real corals most of the time rather than fake.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Very interesting, I'll keep an eye out for it


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

The tanked crew knows what they're doing, but the nitrogen cycle doesn't make for the greatest television. NatGeo has a more educational stance on television than Animal Planet however, so this show should be great. I'll be watching it! :fun:


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

I'll watch it sounds good also new episode of tanked today it's the 4th episode and I missed the first 3 without knowing but after a lot of searching I found them online for free this one looks better.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

where did you find it? Im want to catch up


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

http://www.tv-links.eu/tv-shows/Tanked_26809/season_2/episode_1/

this is the site I always use to watch tv shows. Sometimes you have to pick through a few to get a good one but it's worth it in the end. It's how I got caught up on "How I Met Your Mother"


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I've used it to see all of the episodes of 30 rock.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

LOL Funlad, the tanked crew knows how to build tanks... other than that... not much else.


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Mystery snail said:


> [COLOR="Black"]http://www.livingcolor.com/about-us/fish-tank-kings[/COLOR]
> 
> It will be on National Geo..."Fish Tank Kings" Read the link above. Seems these guys know a little more then the TANKED crew, and deal with real corals most of the time rather than fake.


Most seem to miss the main premise of the show, It's about the Tanks.


;-)


----------



## Chrispixx (Dec 23, 2008)

Is there anywhere online to watch fish tank kings? I don't get the channel NatGeo Wild.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Not to my knowledge.


----------

